# Grindsmiths Madchester



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally got round to dropping in on this new venture - opened in February. Situated a newly refurbished square - a cosy little wooden pod with seating for about six or seven inside and tables outside, weather permitting, which wasn't the case today - typical Madchester weather. Got talking to Luke who is behind the venture. Offering espresso through a lovely GS3 together with syphon and V60. Beans come from a micro roastery in Stockport - Coffee Circle for espresso and Atkinson's Lancaster for pour over. Lovely custom white Robur grinder sitting on the counter courtesy of our very own Coffeechap. Luke's enthusiasm is huge - Grindsmiths deserves to succeed. Looking to the future, Luke wants to get into roasting his own beans. Flat white was excellent. If you're in Madchester, drop by - well worth a visit.

View attachment 6891
View attachment 6892


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Whereabouts is it?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

On the Salford side the river - Greengate Square - Victoria Bridge St - off Deansgate near the cathedral (Cateaton St).


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Interesting - my office is up Cheetham hill road, so the right side of the centre! Thanks - bit of a hike to the others mentioned before so I have never bothered


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dropped into Grindsmith's on Deansgate, Manchester. Been extended since opening in September. The Arduino double lever has been joined by an LM espresso machine. Went for a flat white first - Northstar beans - very enjoyable. Mrs Systemic and I then went for a Chemex using Nude's Kenyan - expertly prepped Chemex - bang on the money. The amount of brewed Kenyan we got in the Chemex was enormous - great value at £4.50.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Definatly looks like the places I like to visit


----------

